# Corydoras Catfish



## noodles11114 (May 21, 2010)

Corydoras Catfish in the Freshwater Aquarium
An Easy-Care Fish for the Community Tank


Often called a Cory, Corydoras Catfish are not a threat to other fish in the aquarium and they help keep the tank clean.

Corydoras Catfish are widely distributed throughout the South American continent. Panama is the only area where these fish can’t be found. There are 144 known species of Corydoras and hundreds more species are still waiting to be classified.
Traits of Corydoras Catfish

Corydoras are not large fish and only grow to a size of two to three inches. In order to help them find food in the substrate, they have four barbels that resemble cat’s whiskers. Although they don’t have scales, they have two rows of bony plates on their body to serve as protectors.

In their native habitat, Corydoras are most likely to be found in smaller streams, ponds and marshes, where the water is almost still, but yet very clear. Most species are found foraging in the substrate and plants for food . They feed off of bottom-dwelling insects, worms and flesh from dead fish.

Corydoras are found in large schools, ranging in population from hundreds to thousands. Usually schools are restricted to one fish species but several species of Corydoras can be found in one school.

Unlike other catfish, Corydoras are very active during the day.

Aquarium Conditions for Corydoras Catfish

* Corydoras can handle a wide range of water conditions with PH values up to the high 7’s and water hardness with DH values of 5 to 10. Water temperature should be between 68F and 80F. They tolerate very little salt in the water.
* The minimum tank size should be 10 gallons and the substrate should be soft in order to avoid damaging the Corydoras’ sensitive barbels.
* Because they are shoaling fish, it is recommended to have more than one Corydoras in an aquarium.
* Corydoras are shy and need to have hiding places in an aquarium. Rock caves, driftwood and plants provide shelter.
* These fish are very easy to keep and get along very well with all community fish and most dwarf cichlids. Corydoras should not be kept with larger aggressive fish.
* Corydoras are bottom feeders and scavenge the aquarium for scrap food. They should also be fed food pellets and algae wafers that are designed to sink to the bottom of the tank.

The more common species of Corydoras are: Plated Catfish, Bronze Catfish, Armored Catfish, Albino Corydoras and Mailed Catfish.

Corydoras are a popular choice for aquariums because of their peaceful nature. They don’t grow very large so they are good for smaller tanks. They are a useful addition because they clean up the tank by eating the food left by other fish.

The copyright of the article Corydoras Catfish in the Freshwater Aquarium in Freshwater Fish is owned by Douglas DuHamel. Permission to republish Corydoras Catfish in the Freshwater Aquarium in print or online must be granted by the author in writing.
Back to top


----------



## Golden Broun (Aug 27, 2010)

Corydoras belong to the genus Corydoras in the armored catfish family Callichthyidae. Corydoras are a type of catfish, and many different species are today kept by aquarists. Corydoras, or Corys as they are affectionately called by their keepers, are peaceful and can be kept in tropical community aquariums. They are active and entertaining to watch, and can become very old in the aquarium if you provide them with favourable conditions. Do not be surprised if your Cory accompanies you for 15-20 years.


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

corydoras are awesome! my favourite type of fish. like packs of mice scurrying on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## TCR (Jul 13, 2010)

Yea I got quite a few myself. I love them


----------



## donjuan_corn (May 6, 2010)

I had a bunch but they got murdered by the Bumble Bee Hunter of the night!


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I have Julii cories and absolutely LOVE them!


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

I've currently got 20 cories (list in my signature) and hope to get another 6 sterbai for my planted discus soon. 

Any other (available) species that can comfortably handle 81 - 84 F water?

Just curious, what kinds of foods are you feeding your cories specifically or are they good to just eat the leftover food from the other fish?


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

feed them a wide range of sinking pellets.
i feed mine hikari algae wafers, hikari sinking wafers, frozen bloodworms, sinking shrimp pellets...going to see if my picky pandas will eat carnivore pellets.


----------



## InfraredDream (Jun 24, 2010)

I give them algae waffers and they seem to LOVE them. And they are always running around and up and down the plants as well as the sponge pre-filter looking for algae or whatever they are eating. Extremely cute fish!


----------



## Srenaeb (Apr 24, 2010)

=) I have bronze cories, they are the cutest little dudes! 
Occasionally they spawn and occasionally I raise their babies in a seperate tank (so as not to be eaten by tetras in same tank) 

An easy to care for, and fun fish! Mine eat shrimp pellets, and won't touch Hikari or any other algae wafers.


----------



## aquaboy71 (Apr 21, 2010)

my favourite fish for sure


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

jobber604 said:


> feed them a wide range of sinking pellets.
> i feed mine hikari algae wafers, hikari sinking wafers, frozen bloodworms, sinking shrimp pellets...going to see if my picky pandas will eat carnivore pellets.


I feed the pandas the NLS grow pellets. I use a tube with a funnel on top to help the pellets sink to the bottom.


----------



## fish dork (Apr 21, 2010)

I like the hikarii sinking pellets as well, but I have a school of pareutrophius buffei inthis tank that gets them before the corydoras have a chance.


----------



## Luke78 (Apr 24, 2010)

I currently house two kinds of cories, first group is a bunch of sterbai and the second is some wild melini.Easy fish to look after and eat just about anything put infront of them.I do notice the melini love to hide more and run about solo.


----------



## katienaha (May 9, 2010)

"keeping the tank clean" is a bit of a misnomer. They carry their own bioload, and they cant live to their fullest by simply being scavengers. Otherwise, delightful little fish!


----------

